
Show HN: Label Studio for ML data labeling and models evaluation - deppp
https://towardsdatascience.com/introducing-label-studio-a-swiss-army-knife-of-data-labeling-140c1be92881?source=friends_link&sk=349fb1701949b7a8f4cee61cb7b4d6f3
======
dragonsh
It's a good tool for ML data labeling integrated with machine learning
pipeline tool. It's open source Apache-2 license so it should not pose risk.

We were looking for replacement of openrefine, which seems to be abandoned by
Google after acquisition. This might fill the gap and it's much better as it's
in Python and provides SDK to be used within system.

